# New to area and looking for a game



## corkraggen (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking for a mature group of gamers to join. Am willing to try just about any system or genre. Am very familiar with D&D, Modern, and have played Heros and Gurps a bit. Not interested in any type of LARP. I also play warhammer and 40K on table top.


----------



## Khairn (Mar 21, 2008)

It will help if you can share with us where you live.


----------



## Cabled (Mar 21, 2008)

Devyn said:
			
		

> It will help if you can share with us where you live.




His/her title looks like it says North Carolina/South Carolina/Georgia...might be willing to travel despite the cost of gas   Though probably not to our side of the country.


----------



## corkraggen (Mar 28, 2008)

*where I am*

I'm looking for a game in or near Columbus GA


----------



## Khairn (Mar 29, 2008)

corkraggen said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a game in or near Columbus GA




HA !  My old stomping grounds!

Do a serach for StratosphereGames, or better yet, let me give you a link.  Take a look here .  They are a great group of guys 'n gals that game a few times every weekend.  Here are a couple of things to remember ....

-It's always Bill's fault.
-Scott doesn't like to take damage ... ever.
-Bob's jokes are bad the first time you hear them, and even worse the 3rd and 4th time.
-Tom lost his soul awhile back, but made up for that loss by marrying Glenda.
-Richard enjoys eloctrocuting himself, and then singing the Spongebob Squarpants theme song
-Give Chris a bottle and leave him to watch the horses, its safer for everyone that way.
-John is the only one with a worse track record than me when it comes to starting and stopping a game.
-Pat is too nice for me to pick on.

There are more of 'em there, but this should get your gaming relationship off to rocky start from the beginning.  Just tell 'em Craig sent you.


----------



## corkraggen (Mar 29, 2008)

*game link*

Thanks for the link but the site looks dead. There have been no new posts for like 8 months, or I'm a complete idiot and missed something.


----------



## Khairn (Mar 30, 2008)

No they're active.  They use the site for organizing the games, and I saw a few posts from this week.  You've got nothing to loose ... sign up and intro yourself.  They don't bite ... often.


----------



## corkraggen (Apr 5, 2008)

*still looking*

Hello,  does anybody in Columbus GA play games. I can't even find a game shop. Any help?


----------

